# Popcorn Ceiling



## Genesi (Nov 11, 2019)

Starting a job this week and part of the scope is spraying popcorn ceiling and i was wondering if i am able to use the plus 3 bucket joint compound or if there is a type of joint used for this task ?


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

Just tape tape the ceiling as if you're taping the walls. 
Then prime the ceiling.
Then spray with your spray texture. I'm partial to USG spray tex. Follow the mixing instructions on the bag. They have coverage rate per bag as well. 
I spray mine alot lighter, at a faster rate. So I get more coverage per bag. But I like the lighter look as opposed to a heavy texture. 

You can try a few test passed on some paper first.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Tape well brother, that crap makes a mess going on and a mess when it gets removed.
Not a lover of pop corn ceiling, pain in the ass to paint also.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mix it soupy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Biggest dust trap there is. Hate it.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Are you doing a retro 70s remodel? Isn't popcorn dated? Of course we are in different areas.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm guilty of spraying a bunch of that in the 70's and early 80's. It and other blown on textures are outdated and removed I don't think I pulled out my hopper since. If I had to do it I'd only use what Mixalot posted.


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

Since we’re on the subject of Popcorn Ceilings .....

We are just purchasing a condo built in 1984, and I want to remove it. Is spraying water, waiting and scraping the best approach, or just go at it dry?


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

I use a pump sprayer and a floor scraper with 4mil plastic on the floor.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Adamthebuilder said:


> Since we’re on the subject of Popcorn Ceilings .....
> 
> We are just purchasing a condo built in 1984, and I want to remove it. Is spraying water, waiting and scraping the best approach, or just go at it dry?


1984, get asbestos tests yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Adamthebuilder said:


> Since we’re on the subject of Popcorn Ceilings .....
> 
> We are just purchasing a condo built in 1984, and I want to remove it. Is spraying water, waiting and scraping the best approach, or just go at it dry?




Soak it with soapy water, sprayed on. The soap helps the water penetrate.

Go to lunch, Then do it again. Time is your friend.

No asbestos in 1984.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> Soak it with soapy water, sprayed on. The soap helps the water penetrate.
> 
> Go to lunch, Then do it again. Time is your friend.
> 
> ...


Up here we have to test anything pre 1990. 

Asbestos was used in these materials between 1930 and 1990.(In Canada not sure about the states)
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Cedarboarder. 

Would having lunch at the famous Flora-Bama be adequate? 

The condo is about 5 minutes away.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

If I ever get out that way for sure. Looks like that state line is worth the trip. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

The ceiling will probably need a skin coat after the popcorn removal.


----------



## NCDrywallKings (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah you just got to tape up the walls, prime the ceiling and start with your spray texture. It will take a bit to get it right but you can test on some paper before the ceiling. If you need help let me know I'll leave my website below and you can get in touch with me there. 


https://drywallrepairgreenvillenc.com


----------



## Leoc98 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Mix it soupy.:thumbsup:


Nice to know this. Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Leoc98 said:


> Nice to know this. Thank you!:thumbup:


Glad I could help!:thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Glad I could help!:thumbsup:


Have you tried synko premix texture? (not popcorn). 
Be nice to not throw out the unused texture at end of job.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

cedarboarder said:


> Have you tried synko premix texture? (not popcorn).
> Be nice to not throw out the unused texture at end of job.


No, I haven't tried that product. Have you?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Sir Mixalot said:


> No, I haven't tried that product. Have you?


I've used it before and kicking myself for not using it again.. but sold out. I got half a bucket of mixed crap to toss now lol. 
With my Graco Fastfinish I don't even water it down.

https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/...ready-tex-wall-and-ceiling-spray-texture.html


----------

